# Purple ombré lips



## glamdkyi (May 29, 2014)




----------



## glamdkyi (May 29, 2014)

Brows Mac spiked pencil  Eyes   Mac chrome yellow on lid            Mac rule and soft brown in crease            Black gel liner by wet n wild            Aue natural 2 kiss lashes  Face Marc Jacobs genius gel          Mac MSf dark to set concealer          Mac dark concealer palette          Mufe 178 had skin finished all over          Mac format blush  Lips. Lined with Arabian night lipstick by colored reign         Mac heroine lipstick          Mac up the amp center


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 1, 2014)

glamdkyi said:


>


I love this look and your brows look awesome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

glamdkyi said:


>


You're beautiful


----------



## neonbright (Jun 15, 2014)

Gorgeous, I am loving this look.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 16, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## JSmart04 (Jun 26, 2014)

Very pretty!!


----------



## mimip63 (Jul 4, 2014)

so pretty!  your hair is the business too!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome look and you are super pretty


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jane Melinda (Dec 7, 2014)

Stunning & Flawless!!


----------



## Shannyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful! Already obsessed with the purple lips and the ombre transition is perfection. You are flawless hun!


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Flawless makeup on a beautiful girl. You're ROCKING those purple lips!


----------



## joliejolene (Feb 14, 2015)

<3 <3


----------



## beautycake (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow they look really cool


----------



## lipstickrave (Feb 19, 2015)

perfection!


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

I still don't have the courage of doing a purple lip after 3 years of wearing makeup.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks amazing with your skin tone! Beautiful! =)


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

I love it! I wish I could pull this off.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

wow so pretty! I need to try this mac chrome yellow on my lid..


----------



## ZoZo (Nov 9, 2015)

So beautiful!!


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

So pretty. I wish I had the patience for ombré lips


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------

